# should be gone?



## bobcycles (May 19, 2022)

Roger Crouch collection....
bargain Evinrude....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334446921717?campid=5335809022


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2022)

I thought it sold a few weeks ago.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 19, 2022)

That bike should be on the Orphan thread.


----------



## IngoMike (May 19, 2022)

It was $9000 a few weeks ago.....


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2022)

That looks like something that after one short ride, you'd never get back on it again.  😂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 19, 2022)

I'd much rather have 6 - 7 good looking bikes than one butt ugly one.


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2022)

I still think the fork is bent.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'd much rather have 6 - 7 good looking bikes than one butt ugly one.




the "beauty" exists in the "ugly"


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 19, 2022)

I think the fork is bent. 

the only beauty there is the $$$$ when you sell it.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 19, 2022)




----------



## comet (May 20, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 1629973



Vin Diesel


----------



## bikejunk (May 20, 2022)

it is one of those bikes that when properly restored looks better in person - not my cup of tea though but interesting


----------



## mickeyc (May 20, 2022)

Don't ya just love the adverts that have NO punctuation in them?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2022)

Discussion before on this seller. I agree fork looks bent and that isn't one you can straighten easily without breaking it. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2022)

Not something I would be interested in, but out of curiosity, the fork is cast aluminum? Or is it constructed another way?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> Not something I would be interested in, but out of curiosity, the fork is cast aluminum? Or is it constructed another way?



Yep--whole bike is aluminum. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2022)

Interesting. I'd want to see it in person before laying out big money with cast aluminum being involved.


----------



## Rocket Man (May 20, 2022)

Just had to check to see if that fork is bent?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Just had to check to see if that fork is bent?
> 
> View attachment 1630242
> 
> ...



It might just be a funny angle... 🤔  🧐


----------



## Rocket Man (May 20, 2022)

Agreed would need to see a straight on shot to be sure. I look at the cap between the fender and the frame of course, but look at the headlight and appears not to be level as in horizontal. Would it be level if the wheel were straight?
I think that headlight is part of what we are picking up on.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 20, 2022)

The caster angle of the head tube makes the wheel have a camber effect when the wheel is turned, makes for easier turning. Like on a Dragster. Identical picture angles would tell the story.


----------



## detroitbike (May 20, 2022)

Fork looks like my bike did. No fork repair evident either.
 Not something that would bend per se, I'm sure its just the camera angle.
 BTW this bike floats when you ride it. Price is Cheep....


----------

